# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  ترحيب بالعضو bahaa ghozlan

## بنت الشديفات

,, عَطَر قٌدٌومكِ المنتدى .. وَ تَزيّنتْ ,,
,, مَسَاحَاته بِأعذَب عِبَارَات الوِد وَ الترحِيبْ ,,
,, وَ مَشَاعِر الأخٌوَة وَ الإخلاص .. كٌفٌوفِنا مَمدٌودَة ,,
,, لِكِفٌوفِـك لِنخضِبَها جَميعاً بَالتَكاتٌف فِي سَبِيـل زَرع بٌذورْ ,,
,, الأخلاقِيـَات الرَاقِيـَة وَلا نَلبـث أن نَجنِي مِنهَـا ,,
,, إن شَاءَ الله ثَمراً صَالحاً .. وَنٌتشَـارِكَ ,,
,, كَالأسرَة الوَاحِدَة لِتثقِيف بَعضِناَ ,,
,, البَعضْ فِي كٌل المَجَالاتْ ,,




~ مساءاً محملاً بأريج النرجس والجووري~
~ مســـاء الشوق محمل بربى نسيم المســـاء~
~ مســــاء معطر بأجمل ماتتعطر به الأنفاس~





بكل ود وحب وحنان وطيبة ..
..موجودة في كل إنسان على البسيطة..
..بكل حب البشر..
..لخالق الشمس والشجر والحجر..
..بعدد مارفف الطير وغرد الكروان وغنى الحمام واليمام..
..بعدد النبض اللي في قلوب البشر..
..بكل ريحة الفل والياسمين والورد والزهر..
.وبكل ما أجتمع المسك والريحان والعود والعنبر..
..بعدد مانبت الشجر والورد والزهر..
..وبعدد ماطلع القمر..
..وبعدد مانور البدر..


أهلا وسهلا بك 

رحبو معي بالعضو بهاء  :36 10 2[1]:

----------


## anoucha

welcome :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شكراً انوشه واهلاً فيك بهاء من جديد  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## بنت الشديفات



----------


## عاشق الحصن

اهلا وسهلا فيك بيناتنا

و بتمنالك الاقامه السعيده بين أخوانك وأخواتك

اهلا وسهلا فيك يا رب

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شكراً عاشق على الترحيب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]أهلا وسهلا بك (بهاء) في بيتك الثاني وبين اخوانك واخواتك ، اتمنى لكُ طيب الإقامة وان ينفع الله بك وينفعك بما نطرح ..


اهلا بك  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شكراً على الردود الحلوه  :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اهلا وسهلا 
 :SnipeR (91):

----------

